

Public opinion in the hands of public - vinod_s19
https://medium.com/@askvinod/public-opinion-in-the-hands-of-public-f34b2d1e9ab8

======
vinod_s19
The article is about the theme of the app I am currently working on. Get the
app at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plusask.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plusask.android)
or [http://plusask.com/app](http://plusask.com/app)

~~~
svk19
How is the app different from the mainstream q&a social apps like

Quora
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quora.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quora.andr..).
or

ask.fm
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.askfm&hl=e...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.askfm&hl=e..).
or

kiwi.qa
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chatous.po...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chatous.po..).
?

~~~
vinod_s19
Hi svk, the app tries to be more q&a centric rather than being a people
centric one.

